# Can't accept meeting invite in Outlook 2003



## svanarsdel (Aug 5, 2004)

I have an invite from the boss to a meeting. I cannot accept it - Outlook responds to attempts to accept with a Modal window saying - *"you cannot respond to a meeting without an organizer. You must add an organizer field to the item"*


----------



## svanarsdel (Aug 5, 2004)

The workaround is to remove the attendee from the meeting. Then Save &
Close, but DO NOT send an Update. Then readd the attendee who was
having the problem, Save & Close and DO send the update this time. The
attendee should receive a new invitation and shoud also be able to
respond to it without the error message. If it is happening to all
attendees, I would remove the Outlook Address book from the computer
requesting the meetings and then readd it.


----------



## Speedy19 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a similar situation. A delegate for user A received the "you can not accept an invite that does not have an organizer" message which came from user B. Who do I need to start with, using the advice you provided earlier? User B or the delegate?


----------

